# A shaped camper?



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone have one or similar of these? How do you like it compared to a pop up? Has anyone seen a used one for sale?

gt40


----------



## seeker (Feb 27, 2012)

I've seen them on E-bay for sale.  They're a bit pricey but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have never quite understood the benefit of this design. Pop up would give much less wind resistance when hauling.


----------



## seeker (Feb 27, 2012)

My wife and I looked at this one at a recent RV show.


----------



## seeker (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have never quite understood the benefit of this design. Pop up would give much less wind resistance when hauling.



The entire roof system folds down with just one hand.  Then It's just as small as a pop-up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

seeker said:


> The entire roof system folds down with just one hand.  Then It's just as small as a pop-up.



Ah...ok now I see. Never had looked at one close up and didn't know how they operated.


----------



## 280bst (Feb 27, 2012)

They got them in Cleveland Ga. like them better than a pop-up if I was looking just depends what you like. It's on hwy. 129 past Jacky Jones


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks to me like you better not sit up real quick when getting out of bed in one of those.


----------



## kayaker (Feb 27, 2012)

They are great little campers.  But as was mentioned, a bit pricey.  They will work great if you aren't going to be out for more than a week or so.  Beats the crap out of a tent.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 28, 2012)

On one of the "A" type trailer Forums I read that the ones with skylight windows in the roofs have a tendency to leak and because of the sun beating down you need to use special "glue or calk" to stop the leaks. They said that silicone calk looses adhesion after the sun beats down on the material the windows or roofs are made of. Just a heads up if you decide to get one.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 1, 2012)

This is how easily they set up. Click on full screen in lower right corner.

http://www.dlrwebservice.com/RV/InventoryVideo.aspx?id=227438

gt40


----------



## donald-f (Mar 1, 2012)

I like it better than the canvas pop ups.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 1, 2012)

I like it too. All I have to do is figure out how to pay for one. 

gt40


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

GT-40 GUY said:


> This is how easily they set up. Click on full screen in lower right corner.
> 
> http://www.dlrwebservice.com/RV/InventoryVideo.aspx?id=227438
> 
> gt40



Definitely a lot less work than my popup, but then, a lot less room in there also. I guess it's a trade off.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Definitely a lot less work than my popup, but then, a lot less room in there also. I guess it's a trade off.



I only need room for 2. Having a toilet would be nice until I lay down the law that who ever uses it has to clean it. I doubt it would get much use.  

gt40


----------



## Mac (Mar 1, 2012)

I use to own one,  loved it.  Pop up and down in a few seconds. Not alot of room inside, but very well made and design was very well thought out.  Could really take it back in the boonies.  I would success not for a family, we got rid of ours when my son was born.
Great for a couple.  

I had a popup first and hated it.  IMO, to much time to set it up and a real pain to take down in the rain.  Then you would have to pop it back up at home to let the canvas dry before storage.

This was not an issue with an A-liner.


----------



## dual01 (Mar 3, 2012)

*A-frame vs Pop-up*

I bought my 3rd pop-up last May. The advantages include price and amount of room inside. Disadvantage is of course setup at camp and upon return to home. The canvas needs to be perfectly dry to avoid mildew.

I disovered A-frames in Aug and purchased a Chalet Arrowhead in Sept. The Chalet is a high side providing taller counter tops and bigger fridge. There is plenty of room for two. Towing is just as easy as the pop-up. Setup is complete in less that 2 minutes.

Used A-frames will be hard to find. You might join the Yahoo A-liner forum. Sometimes I see units for sale.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I checked out both the Aliners (Southland Motorhome/Buford) and the Flagstaff (Peco/Tucker) yesterday.  In short, there is NO comparison.  The Flagstaff is superior by far in fit and finish, both inside and out, compared to the Aliner.  It was not even close.  The difference is far too vast than I care to detail in this post...I just suggest you check out both.  

I honestly couldn't believe the difference in price either.  I am going to assume that Forest River's market share, buying power, and capacity allow them to produce a far superior product for far less.  I do not have any affiliation with the RV industry in any way through family, or friends.  I am just a conscientious consumer and thought I'd share my thoughts from yesterday's fact finding mission.  Good luck.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 11, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> I checked out both the Aliners (Southland Motorhome/Buford) and the Flagstaff (Peco/Tucker) yesterday.  In short, there is NO comparison.  The Flagstaff is superior by far in fit and finish, both inside and out, compared to the Aliner.  It was not even close.  The difference is far too vast than I care to detail in this post...I just suggest you check out both.
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe the difference in price either.  I am going to assume that Forest River's market share, buying power, and capacity allow them to produce a far superior product for far less.  I do not have any affiliation with the RV industry in any way through family, or friends.  I am just a conscientious consumer and thought I'd share my thoughts from yesterday's fact finding mission.  Good luck.



X2.

gt40


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 11, 2012)

GT-40 GUY said:


> X2.
> 
> gt40



Considering the economy, I believe Forest River will put Aliner out of business.  FR entered the A frame market less than two years ago and they smell blood.  It's kind of sad because I root for the little guy most of the time.


----------

